# lack of power



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Hi I have a couple of problems with my 87 maxima. 
1. Any idea why it picks up power when it is low in gas (<1/2 full tank)? 
2. I once went out of gas without getting a fuel warning sign or voice? 
3. Why it cann't speed more than 90 miles/h and the RPM hardly goes above 3000? 
I don't see any codes from the computer. Changed the sparplugs, fuel filter, air filter and timing adjusted.
Thank you for the input.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well you have less weight when you're low on gas...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

No. It does it with or without heavy load. Even when it is low in gas having extra weight (two or three people) doesn't make any difference.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

let me clarify, it picks up power when you have low amount of gas (your question #1) because you're not as heavy...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Yes. what I am wondering is a full tank (~60 L) weighs about 132 lb. So have another person or equivalent load should make a difference on the performance if the amount (weight) of gas matters. Instead I am wondering if the change in vapour pressure associated with change in volume of gas in the tank has any impact on the performance of the car.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Can you clarify your problems? I'm not sure I understand your questions...


----------

